# رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!



## totty (27 يونيو 2008)

*​توصلت دراسة أمريكية حديثة إلى أن هناك بعض الروائح
التي تساعد على وقف حالة التوتر التي يعاني منها الكثيرون
وأهمها وأكثرها فاعلية رائحة التفاح الأخضر أو الأصفر‏.


‏

وأكدت الدراسة التي أجراها الدكتور آلن هيرشي مدير مؤسسة
أبحاث الروائح والمذاق في شيكاغو أن التفاح ليس مجرد وجبة
خفيفة يمكن تناولها بسهولة بين الوجبات بحيث تمنع الإحساس بالجوع
مشيرة إلى أنها تزود الجسم بالكثير من العناصر الغذائية المهمة
ولا تسبب السمنة‏ في نفس الوقت. وأضافت أن التفاح له فوائد أخرى
عديدة أهمها أن رائحته الطيبة تقلل من حدة القلق والتوتر
وتخفف من حالات الإصابة بالصداع النصفي‏.‏



ويرجع ذلك في رأي الباحثين إلى أن هذه الرائحة تزيد من نشاط موجات الأنف‏.‏
ويمكن الاستفادة من هذه الحقيقة العلمية عن طريق وضع طبق تفاح
في مكان بارد في البيت‏‏ واستعمال كثير من مستحضرات التجميل
المعطرة برائحة التفاح‏‏ واستعمال أنواع الصابون والشامبو
التي تحتوي على نفس الرائحة‏ بحيث يكون أهل البيت محاطين بها
في كل مكان‏‏ مما ينعكس على حالتهم النفسية
ويسود جو من الهدوء في البيت

وخلى العيشه بالتفااااااااح‏
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*

*نديهااااا تفاح يا توتى ولا يهمك ههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع والمعلومات الجديده وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*

*مفيش احلى من التفاح نديها تفاح*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*

ميرسى ياتوتى 
كمان شوية هتبقى توتى بالتفاح
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد معلومة حلوة قبل الامتحانات لما هتوتر هجيب تفاحة واقعد أشم فيها
ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا كمان مرة ياتوتى على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل ياتفاحه  (با نونو )

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## sosana (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*

حلوة اوووي الحكاية دي
ميرسي يا توتي على المعلومة التحفة دي


----------



## emy (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*

_حلو اوى الموضوع ده _
_تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*



dona Nabil قال:


> *نديهااااا تفاح يا توتى ولا يهمك ههههههههههه
> ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع والمعلومات الجديده وربنا معاكى .​*





هههههههههه

طب هتديها تفاح احمر ولا اخضر؟
هههههههههه

ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*



الحانوتى قال:


> *مفيش احلى من التفاح نديها تفاح*​





ميرسى خالص لمرورك​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ميرسى ياتوتى
> كمان شوية هتبقى توتى بالتفاح
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس بجد معلومة حلوة قبل الامتحانات لما هتوتر هجيب تفاحة واقعد أشم فيها
> ...





_

ايه يا نونو توتى بالتفاح دى
لالالالالالالالالا مش كده
هههههههههههههه

اه قعدى شمى(ههههههههههههه)فى التفاح يا حبى

ولو طنط قالتلك بتعملى ايه
قوللها توتى اللى قالتلى
هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك ومشاركتك_​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*



candy Shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل ياتفاحه  (با نونو )
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​




_ميرسى يا مامتى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميله​_


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*



sosana قال:


> حلوة اوووي الحكاية دي
> ميرسي يا توتي على المعلومة التحفة دي





_العفو يا قمر

ميرسى لمرورك ومشاركتك_​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*



emy قال:


> _حلو اوى الموضوع ده _
> _تسلم ايدك_​




ميرسى يا ايموووووووو لمشاركتك​


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*

*فى حلول جميلة اكتر *
*انا برجح ان الاطفال تاخدها حقن علشان ماتجعش فى الطريق *
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا عى الموضوع الجميييييل اوى دة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الحانوتى (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *فى حلول جميلة اكتر *
> *انا برجح ان الاطفال تاخدها حقن علشان ماتجعش فى الطريق *
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *شكرا عى الموضوع الجميييييل اوى دة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​








لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش كدا بالظبط يا جوجو المفروض ياخدوها بدل من التطعيم
هههههههههههههه


----------



## totty (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *فى حلول جميلة اكتر *
> *انا برجح ان الاطفال تاخدها حقن علشان ماتجعش فى الطريق *
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *شكرا عى الموضوع الجميييييل اوى دة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​





ماشى بس لما يبقى التفاح رخيص عشان الناس هتعانى كده

هههههههههههه

ميرسى خلص لمرورك​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*

شكرا توتى
على المعلومات الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*

موضوع جميل جدا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *​توصلت دراسة أمريكية حديثة إلى أن هناك بعض الروائح
> التي تساعد على وقف حالة التوتر التي يعاني منها الكثيرون
> وأهمها وأكثرها فاعلية رائحة التفاح الأخضر أو الأصفر‏.
> 
> ...





*شكرا" اخت توتي على المعلومة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## totty (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: رائحة التفاح تمنع الإحساس بالجوع والتوتر !!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا توتى
> على المعلومات الجميلة
> مودتى​




*ميرسى خالص لمرورك

نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## قلم حر (25 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات حلوه .
شكرا ليكي .


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومة حلوى شكرا لك التفاح يهدي ورائحة الخيار تشهي​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*اظافة معلومة

لا  يصح  اكل اكثر من تفاحة  واحدة في اليوم

لانها مضرة

شكرا على  الموضوع  الرائع

هل تعرفين ان  االتفاح  الفاكهة المفضلة لدي​*


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> التي تحتوي على نفس الرائحة‏ بحيث يكون أهل البيت محاطين بها
> في كل مكان‏‏ مما ينعكس على حالتهم النفسية



*بس كدى يا حبيبتى
همللهم الدنيا تفاح
يا رب يجى بفايدة
تسلى يا قمر على المعلومة المهمة*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2009)

معلومة كويسة

انما فينك مش بتنزلي بالثقافي
يا توتي


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2009)

معلومة كويسة

انما فينك مش بتنزلي بالثقافي
يا توتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

معلومه جميله يا توتى
ميرررررسى على المعلومه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

